# Starting an IAP Photo Album...



## chugbug (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all, I posted this question in the "Pen Photography" but didn't get any replies, so I though maybe some one here could help... 

I'm interested in starting my own "album" in the "Member Photo" section to upload some of my pen pics  But I can't figure out how or where to get it started.  I thought there would be a link in my member profile, or on the album page, but can't seem to find anything at either location. I assume I'm just not looking in the right place.  Probably somewhere obvious, but I miss that stuff.

Also while I'm asking if it's not stated there... are there stipulation to having such an album... such as needing to be a member for a certain time or having so many posts?  Maybe that's why I can't find it?

Thanks...John


----------



## chugbug (Mar 5, 2011)

My appoligies... After I posted this question and refreshed the main page, I saw the new posting about placing pen pics in the Show off section.  I'll move this question over there.  Thanks...John


----------



## terryf (Mar 5, 2011)

pretty simple actually - you click on photos at the top, then "upload" and then choose "member albums" from the drop down menu - you cant load into anyone's album other than you own.

A page will open and you can input whatever info you like and choose where to upload the photo from.

Hope this helps


----------



## chugbug (Mar 7, 2011)

OK... Got it!  I sent a message to one of the moderators (Jeff) and he gave me instructions.  Thanks...John


----------

